# PhotoFast's Smoking Fast PowerDrive SSD Makes Us Giddy



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

PhotoFast's Smoking Fast PowerDrive SSD Makes Us Giddy.



> *Forget about SATA 6Gpbs, the PowerDrive-LSI slides into a x8 PCI Express 2.0 slot and serves up blistering fast transfer speeds you won't get from your SATA controllers. We're talking up to 1,400MB/s reads and up to 1,500MB/s writes, putting this peppy drive ahead of most of the competition, including PhotoFast's own 1Gbps G-Monster. The only other drive on the planet that can really compete is OCZ's Z-Drive, which is good company to be in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I gotta get me one of these..................................right after winning the Power-Ball Lottery.

From the article:



> Word on the Web is that these will start shipping in October in 240GB, 480GB, and 960GB capacities somewhere *in the neighborhood of a hundred million dollars (not really, *but what's the over/under that this thing approaches anything near affordable?).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Will this work with ExpressCard/34 slot found on MacBook Pros?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

namenotfound said:


> Will this work with ExpressCard/34 slot found on MacBook Pros?


Pending drivers, I am sure it would for those unfortunate enough to own a Mac... 

Also, I don't see it noted: 1400MB is roughly 11Gb, or almost double the theoretical maximum of SATA 6Gbps.


----------



## Decibel (May 21, 2010)

What is it?Like an HDD? Is that compatible with Asus mobo P5Q Pro?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Its a HDD replacement, more similar to a SSD drive on the PCIe bus. Motherboard will not matter, as long as you have the right port, OS and drivers will be the limiting factor.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think we need one of these for the TSG servers.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Only one?


----------



## Decibel (May 21, 2010)

loserOlimbs said:


> Its a HDD replacement, more similar to a SSD drive on the PCIe bus. Motherboard will not matter, as long as you have the right port, OS and drivers will be the limiting factor.


What do you mean l-O? Like is not cmpatible with window OS and some graphic cards? So is it a good or bad product?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm sure its a fine product, but I wouldn't buy one unless the price was 500GB for under $500. Otherwise a RAID on a set of cheaper 7200RPM would perform good enough.

Someone like Google might not care as performance on an index service or something is tantamount to their business.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, since my SATA based SSID clocks in as fast as other components on my machine, I don't see that being a reasonable alternative. I'm with you here, they'll have to come down a bunch to even get me to turn my head!


----------

